# Do I need a new router? (Netgear/Comcast connectivity problem)



## Prokofiev (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been having wireless connectivity problems all week. I connect to the internet through a Netgear router and Comcast cable modem. Sometimes the connection drops, seemingly randomly.* Sometimes it won't reconnect. Not a Comcast problem because I can unhook the router and use only the modem and the connection to the desktop computer works. 

Running XP(sp 2) on the desktop. Running Vista(Home edition) on the laptop. 

Router is a Netgear WRG614v.6

Internet browser is Chrome and also Firefox 3

When the problem happens, you can't run a ping.



*The connection icon shows as active, but no websites will load. They get stuck on "Connecting..." or "Resolving host...". 

I've tried several things.

Rebooting computer,modem,router
Changing the MAC address (tried the MAC of my laptop, of my desktop, automatic configuration, default configuration)
Manually setting the DNS servers (I called Comcast and asked what DNS servers to use)
Resetting the router completely and going through setup again
Moving the laptop closer to the router
Disabling Windows Firewall
Updating the router firmware

When I set the DNS servers manually it didn't work. I changed it in the router profile and in the TCP/IP properties on the connections of the laptop and desktop. These blocked my connection completely so I reset it to automatically get DNS.

These error messages were stored in the event viewer:



> The description for Event ID 1003 from source Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> 
> If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.
> 
> ...





> The IP address lease 192.168.16.26 for the Network Card with network address 0019D2AC3F38 has been denied by the DHCP server 0.0.0.0 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).





> The Network Diagnostics Framework has completed the diagnosis phase of operation. The following repair option was offered:.
> 
> Repair option: Reset the network adapter "Wireless Network Connection 2"
> Resetting the adapter can sometimes resolve an intermittent problem.
> ...





> Helper Class (RNWF MSM Helper Class) Event:
> 
> Wireless Diagnostic Helper Class Event
> 
> ...



What else can I do? Any ideas or do I just need a new router?


----------



## Prokofiev (Dec 9, 2008)

ipconfig /all



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\MXX>ipconfig /all
> ...


----------



## Prokofiev (Dec 9, 2008)

I enabled "Wired Autoconfig" and restarted "WLAN AutoConfig" and maybe that will make a difference. Will post results.


----------



## Prokofiev (Dec 9, 2008)

Ping information from affected computer



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\MXX>ping 206.190.60.37
> ...


----------



## Prokofiev (Dec 9, 2008)

Moved the laptop directly next to the router and the problem happened anyway.

Reset the Winsock, rebooted, problem still happened.


----------



## Prokofiev (Dec 9, 2008)

This appears to be the recurring error



> The IP address lease 192.168.1.3 for the Network Card with network address [physical address] has been denied by the DHCP server 0.0.0.0 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

*Diagnosis:*


DHCP Service not running.
Duplicate IP address on the network.
Bad NIC card drivers.
Defective NIC hardware.

*Resolution:*


Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.

Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.

Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.

Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------



## Prokofiev (Dec 9, 2008)

johnwill said:


> IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.
> 
> *Diagnosis:*
> 
> ...




Done.


> [*]Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.


Done.


> [*]Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.


Upgraded drivers on both computers


> [*]Replace the Network Interface Card.


I don't know how to do this. 



Do routers just stop functioning? I'd buy a new one if I knew that would fix the problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Before giving up on the router...


Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## Prokofiev (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi

Thank you for your help so far. I have determined that the problem is with my computer, not the router. I use an HP Pavillion dv9000t laptop. The wireless internet connection will only work when in Safe Mode with Networking. Can you maybe give me some tips about what I can do to make the network connection work after a normal start? Is it a bad driver and how do I tell which one is the problem-maker?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it works in Safe Mode, I'd be looking for some other application or security suite blocking it in normal mode.

Let's see this for both normal mode and for safe mode.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Prokofiev (Dec 9, 2008)

Ipconfig running Vista normally follows. The wireless light just changed from blue to orange(off) and required restarting.



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Mark>ipconfig /all
> ...


This is what shows up in Event Viewer, below. Literally hundreds of these messages generated in an hour.










This is the ipconfig in Safe Mode with Networking. The internet works continuously with no problems when in Safe Mode with Networking.

*ERROR: It won't let me copy the CMD text when in Safe Mode*


----------

